# JD 2210 will not start after seat safety switch activated.



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was cutting grass with my John Deere 2210 and leaned over too far to duct under a limb and the seat safety switch activated, it has done this part many times. When I tried to restart the tractor I herd a snap in the engine area and the starter would not click.
Here is now what happens when I turn the key to start. 
1. Oil and Temp. lights come on with the key On.
2. When I turn the key to Start I hear a slight buzz/click from a relay somewhere.
3. The click I normally hear for the glow plugs is not present.

Did a fuse blow? Is a relay bad?
Any ideas, my tractor is now in the middle of a hot yard with tall grass.

Thanks,
William Rison


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

More info.
1. The lights on the panel are Battery and Oil.
2. Head lights will not come on, also all lights on panel go out.
3. Turn signal and hazard lights work.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Just saw this and haven't really did any research. Have you checked the battery grounds. Make sure they are clean and tight. Seems that you may have pinched a wire also when you leaned over and it has grounded out and causing the problem.. popped a fuse or something. Just thinking out loud here, but food for thought... at least for now.


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

Did some testing.
Start and Fuel relays good.
Both safety relays good.
Both Diodes good.

When I turn the key to Start most times I hear a buzz and clicking sound for about 1 second. Cannot tell where it is coming from. Sounds like the side opposite the starter. Don't hear the starter relay click.


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Timer Unit tests bad.
Any idea where I can get one?
HC01 19 4G16 on sticker.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi William, 
The only place that I know of for this item is your JD dealership.


----------



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

Timer Unit was good. Got a new one and the have the same problem.
The test in the manual I have is incorrect. 
I put another battery, larger, on and the tractor turns over very slowly.
It's scheduled to be picked up and taken to the shop for repair.
Don't know what else to do.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

A buzzing relay or other device usually means that the voltage of the device is cutting out at fast interval. Can you find the buzz and measure the voltage across that device? Measure across the device. It could be a poor ground or source of +12 either way the device may not be getting full power.


----------

